# us amps identification



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

can anyone identify these 3 us amps?

RARE Old School US Amps USA Car Amp Amplifier Item 2 | eBay

here is another one

RARE Old School US Amps USA Car Amp Amplifier | eBay

another

RARE Old School US Amps USA Car Amp Amplifier Item 3 | eBay

I wonder if any would be worth trying to fix?? I wonder if a sign shop could replicate the us amps logo. It looks to be a big decal??


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2013)

The model numbers are hand written on the boards. Just look at the pictures.

These were from the first series of amps.


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

so two 500A's and a 100hca. I want them.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

One of the extrusions they used at one point was for residential gutter system. (my US Amps trivia for the day!) haha...

I could have been in the room while these were being made. I had been by the garage next to the shop in Gainesville where these were originally build. A scruffy dude in a room full of smoke and a soldering station... lol..


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

How come one says 500 and one says 500A? which one is more powerful or are they the same? The one with the logo in the center is older? Its got the most bids. Are the 500's more powerful than the 100hca? 100hca will do around 800 and i saw posts of the 500's doing 1400 or something, correct? Tricky Ricky or anyone, do these look repairable?


----------

